# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نظرتون در مورد برنامه شخصی مطالعم چیه؟

## master.farid

درود .
لطفا نظرتونو راجب برنامم بدید . پیشنهادات انتقادات ¿¿

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## sardare azmoon

داداش تو هر روز 3 یا 4 درس بذار  7 تا درس خیلی زیاده مغزت قاطی میکنه 
ضمنا به نظر من 4 یا 5 رو شروع به خوندن کنید هر کدوم تموم شد یک درس دیگه رو جایگزینش کنید همه درسا رو با هم شروع نکنید

----------


## konkurbank

اولآ تو استارت كنكور تو تابستون 3 يا 4 درس در هر روز بهتره باشه،
بعد هم بهتره مشخص كني فيزيك پيش ميخواي بخوني يا پايه (جدا جدا بخونيشون بهتره) يه روز درميان بزارشون...
ولي واسه شيمي پايه مشخص كن دوم ميخوني يا سوم ( اينا رو هم جدا جدا بخون)
درضمن من ديني و زبان تو برنامت نميبينم درحالي كه هرروز ادبي و عربي گذاشتي...
(يه نكته ديگه اين كه عمومي ها رو بيشتر رو به آخر تايم مطالعه روزت ببر)
بعدش هم اين تايم بندي هات رو من متوجه نشدم (يعني ساعت 12 ظهر شروع و 4:30 شب تموم ميكني؟؟!!!)
سوالي داشتي در خدمتم...

----------


## master.farid

> اولآ تو استارت كنكور تو تابستون 3 يا 4 درس در هر روز بهتره باشه،
> بعد هم بهتره مشخص كني فيزيك پيش ميخواي بخوني يا پايه (جدا جدا بخونيشون بهتره) يه روز درميان بزارشون...
> ولي واسه شيمي پايه مشخص كن دوم ميخوني يا سوم ( اينا رو هم جدا جدا بخون)
> درضمن من ديني و زبان تو برنامت نميبينم درحالي كه هرروز ادبي و عربي گذاشتي...
> (يه نكته ديگه اين كه عمومي ها رو بيشتر رو به آخر تايم مطالعه روزت ببر)
> بعدش هم اين تايم بندي هات رو من متوجه نشدم (يعني ساعت 12 ظهر شروع و 4:30 شب تموم ميكني؟؟!!!)
> سوالي داشتي در خدمتم...


فیزیکو مشخص نکردم چون بعضی مواقع ممکنه پیش بخونم بعضی مواقع پایه که بستگی به زمان و حجمشون داره که چقده خوندمو چقده مونده ،
بعد از اینام زبان و دینی خوندن تو تابستون وقت تلفیه چون از مهر تا نوروز توان تموم کردنشو دارم . درمورد وقتم بله 12 ظهر شروع می کنم 4:30 بامدادم تموم بعضی وقتام شاید 2 یا 3 بعد ظهر شروع کنمو 5 و 6 صب تمومشون کنم . 
خب بعضیا صبا بهترن بعضیا نصفه شبا ...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 بهتر برنامه ریزی ات صرفا ساعتی نباشه 

برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی

----------


## konkurbank

> فیزیکو مشخص نکردم چون بعضی مواقع ممکنه پیش بخونم بعضی مواقع پایه که بستگی به زمان و حجمشون داره که چقده خوندمو چقده مونده ،
> بعد از اینام زبان و دینی خوندن تو تابستون وقت تلفیه چون از مهر تا نوروز توان تموم کردنشو دارم . درمورد وقتم بله 12 ظهر شروع می کنم 4:30 بامدادم تموم بعضی وقتام شاید 2 یا 3 بعد ظهر شروع کنمو 5 و 6 صب تمومشون کنم . 
> خب بعضیا صبا بهترن بعضیا نصفه شبا ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


به نظرم هيچ كدوم از توجيه هايي كه ميكني صحيح نيست (البته اين نظر منه و من فقط قصد كمك دارم)
كنكور صبح برگزار ميشه و خدا شب رو واسه استراحت آفريده (منم الآن واسه ماه رمضون بيدارم) پس ساعت 7 بهترين تايم شروعه و حتي اگه عادت نداري الآن بهترين وقت واسه عادت دادن خودته...
فيزيك هم بايد مشخص كني چون بي برنامگي ميشه و بي برنامگي عواقب زيادي داره...
واسه اون عمومي ها هم كه آخه برادر من عربي كه حتي از ديني و زبان حجمش كمتره و شب امتحاني تره (اگ ميخواي درسي رو بزاري بعدآ بخوني بايد عربي رو اينكار رو بكني)
2تا مشكل ديگه هم هس:
1- كلآ تايماي مطالعت زياده و مناسب تابستون نيست...
2- سعي كن تايمات يجور باشن بعدش درسا رو توشون بچين (مثلآ الآن نگاه تايم چهارمت بكن يكيش 7 تا 8 يكي 8 تا 9 يكي 9 تا 10 گذاشتي سعي كن اينا همه يكي باشن)
خيلي بحث بلنديه و اينجا نميشه همه چيو گفت...

----------


## :Iman1997

در مورد درس هایی که گذاشتی نمیخوام نظر بدم چون بستگی به خودت داره ! ولی اگه برنامه ماه رمضونته و روز میگیری بهتره بعد از سحر بخونی و یه کم تو طول روز ساعت مطالعت کمتر باشه ! و نکته دیگه هم اینکه بهتره برنامه ات انعطاف داشته باشه و یه درس رو هر روز تو یه ساعت خاص نخون البته بازم به خودت بستگی داره ولی به نظرم خسته کننده است هر روز با یه برنامه ثابت مثلا اولین درس دیفرانسیل . بعد ادبیات و همینجوری روند ثابت باشه ولی تنوع درست تو هر روز عالیه ! در مورد ساعت مطالعت هم چون بعضی دوستان اشاره کردند اگه خودت راحت با ساعت بالا عادت کردی و داری میخونی همینجوری پیش برو ولی اگه هنوز شروع نکردی به ساعت بالا بهتره از کمتر شروع کنی و به مرور زمان بیشترش کنی ولی اینکه میگن از الان کم بخون بزار اخر تا کم نیاری دیگه اشتباهه و اصلا توجهی نکن و حواست باشه درس خوندن و نتیجه خوب بهت انگیزه میده موفق باشی ...

----------


## master.farid

> به نظرم هيچ كدوم از توجيه هايي كه ميكني صحيح نيست (البته اين نظر منه و من فقط قصد كمك دارم)
> كنكور صبح برگزار ميشه و خدا شب رو واسه استراحت آفريده (منم الآن واسه ماه رمضون بيدارم) پس ساعت 7 بهترين تايم شروعه و حتي اگه عادت نداري الآن بهترين وقت واسه عادت دادن خودته...
> فيزيك هم بايد مشخص كني چون بي برنامگي ميشه و بي برنامگي عواقب زيادي داره...
> واسه اون عمومي ها هم كه آخه برادر من عربي كه حتي از ديني و زبان حجمش كمتره و شب امتحاني تره (اگ ميخواي درسي رو بزاري بعدآ بخوني بايد عربي رو اينكار رو بكني)
> 2تا مشكل ديگه هم هس:
> 1- كلآ تايماي مطالعت زياده و مناسب تابستون نيست...
> 2- سعي كن تايمات يجور باشن بعدش درسا رو توشون بچين (مثلآ الآن نگاه تايم چهارمت بكن يكيش 7 تا 8 يكي 8 تا 9 يكي 9 تا 10 گذاشتي سعي كن اينا همه يكي باشن)
> خيلي بحث بلنديه و اينجا نميشه همه چيو گفت...


ممنون
من 10 روزه اوله تابستونو اختصاص دادم که ساعاتمو تنظیم کنم اخرش نشدو 10 روزمم تلف شد دیگه واسه تنظیم کردنش دیره بد جور عادت گرفتم ولی هووووو تا کنکور تو دوران مدرسه مجبور می شم شبا بخوابم دیگه از نظر روانشناسیم تحقیق کردم می گن ذهنه بعضیا شبا از صبا بازدش بیشتره خو منم از همونام .
از نظر وقتامم هموشون یر طبقه کلاسا و کارای بیرونم طراحی شدن ینی تقریبا تغییرشون غیر ممکنه و فقط می تونم جای درسا رو عوض کنم . در مورد عربییم من تو عمومیا تنها درسی که پشتم بش گرموو تقریبا یقین دارم بالای 90  میزنمش عربییه اصن نمی خوام یه درصدم به ریسک بیوفته ینی ولم کنن کلن عمومیا فقط عربی می خونم و خلاص ... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## master.farid

> به نظرم هيچ كدوم از توجيه هايي كه ميكني صحيح نيست (البته اين نظر منه و من فقط قصد كمك دارم)
> كنكور صبح برگزار ميشه و خدا شب رو واسه استراحت آفريده (منم الآن واسه ماه رمضون بيدارم) پس ساعت 7 بهترين تايم شروعه و حتي اگه عادت نداري الآن بهترين وقت واسه عادت دادن خودته...
> فيزيك هم بايد مشخص كني چون بي برنامگي ميشه و بي برنامگي عواقب زيادي داره...
> واسه اون عمومي ها هم كه آخه برادر من عربي كه حتي از ديني و زبان حجمش كمتره و شب امتحاني تره (اگ ميخواي درسي رو بزاري بعدآ بخوني بايد عربي رو اينكار رو بكني)
> 2تا مشكل ديگه هم هس:
> 1- كلآ تايماي مطالعت زياده و مناسب تابستون نيست...
> 2- سعي كن تايمات يجور باشن بعدش درسا رو توشون بچين (مثلآ الآن نگاه تايم چهارمت بكن يكيش 7 تا 8 يكي 8 تا 9 يكي 9 تا 10 گذاشتي سعي كن اينا همه يكي باشن)
> خيلي بحث بلنديه و اينجا نميشه همه چيو گفت...


درضمن قربان ما داریم واسه کنکور می خونیما اونم زیر 100 ینی اگه خدا یه کم بم توان بیشتر بده که انشالله میده شهریور می خوام هر روز دو درس دیگم زیاد کنم که هنوزم در مقابله تلاشه بعضیا صفره عزیزم .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## konkurbank

> درضمن قربان ما داریم واسه کنکور می خونیما اونم زیر 100 ینی اگه خدا یه کم بم توان بیشتر بده که انشالله میده شهریور می خوام هر روز دو درس دیگم زیاد کنم که هنوزم در مقابله تلاشه بعضیا صفره عزیزم .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


برحسود و منكرش لعنت، منم اگه گفتم زياده واسه ترس از اين گفتم كه آخراي كار خسته بشيد،
ولي به هرحال صلاح خويش را خسروان دانند...

----------


## _Zari_

> درود .
> لطفا نظرتونو راجب برنامم بدید . پیشنهادات انتقادات ¿¿
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


برنامه ریزی اینجوری بدرد نمیخوره... بحث کمیت نیس تو کنکور بحث کیفیته... تو روزی 10ساعت درس بخونی اخر شب بشینی نگاه کنی بفهمی هیچی نفهمیدی بهتره یا بشینی 5ساعت مفید بخونی؟


ساعت مشخص نکن ... اینجوری خیلی دشواره.. مبحث بندی کن بگو .. برنامه ریزی هفته ای خوبه... شاید تو ی روز نتونی درس بخونی ولی کم کم ما بین هفته درسای عقب مونده رو میخونی

بازم توانایی خودتونو ببینین

----------


## master.farid

> برنامه ریزی اینجوری بدرد نمیخوره... بحث کمیت نیس تو کنکور بحث کیفیته... تو روزی 10ساعت درس بخونی اخر شب بشینی نگاه کنی بفهمی هیچی نفهمیدی بهتره یا بشینی 5ساعت مفید بخونی؟
> 
> 
> ساعت مشخص نکن ... اینجوری خیلی دشواره.. مبحث بندی کن بگو .. برنامه ریزی هفته ای خوبه... شاید تو ی روز نتونی درس بخونی ولی کم کم ما بین هفته درسای عقب مونده رو میخونی
> 
> بازم توانایی خودتونو ببینین


ممنون ...
ولی این برنامه واسه من تجربه شدس 
فقط از منابع و اینکه تو تابستون چه درساییو بخونم مشکوکم .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 بهترین حالت برنامه ریزی ترکیبی بین حجم و زمان هست که با کیفیت بالا اجرا بشه 
 وگرنه برنامه های صرفا زمانی یا حجمی ضمانت اجرایی پایینی دارند و نمیشه خیلی روی آنها حساب باز کرد و اگر هم اجرا بشن مشکل کیفیت (عدم تناسب حجم کار و زمان صرف شده دارند)
این همایش خیلی می تونه کمکت کنه

برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی

----------


## master.farid

> سلام 
>  بهترین حالت برنامه ریزی ترکیبی بین حجم و زمان هست که با کیفیت بالا اجرا بشه 
>  وگرنه برنامه های صرفا زمانی یا حجمی ضمانت اجرایی پایینی دارند و نمیشه خیلی روی آنها حساب باز کرد و اگر هم اجرا بشن مشکل کیفیت (عدم تناسب حجم کار و زمان صرف شده دارند)
> این همایش خیلی می تونه کمکت کنه
> 
> برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی


دکتر افشار ممنون . خیلی عالی بود . راستش من کلن برنامم برنامه اولویت - زمانیه دارم واسه اولویت - زمانی حجمی کردنشم تلاش میکنما ولی نمی دونم چرا وقتی حجمو مشخص می کنم یکم سست میشم. دلیلشم می دونم چیه . چون غالبا وقتی حجمه درس خوندنمو مشخص میکنم به احتمال بسیار اندکی می تونم هم زمانو هم حجمو کنترل کنم و اینطوریه که مثه همون برنامه ی اولویت حجمی که دانش اموز وقتی نمیرسه یه قسمت از برنامشو تموم کنه ناامید میشه و بهانه دستش میاد که دیگه اون روز درس نخونه منم ناامید میشم از کل روز . برای همین برنامه ی اولویت زمانی رو ترجیح میدم و با پر کردن دفتر برنامه ریزی تقریبا می تونم بگم بازده درس خوندم بالاس ولی در حد رعایت کردن اولویت زمانی حجمیو نمی دونم . 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## aliseydali

به نظر من این برنامه نه تنها مفید نخواهد بود بلکه ضرر بدی هم به شما میزنه 

اولن که من به شما تضمین میدم که هیچوقت نمیتونید طبق این ساعاتی که نوشتید بخونید شاید فقط با تلاش این برنامه یک هفته اجرا بشه 
من خودم پشت کنکوریم و قصد ندارم تابستون روزی بیشتر از ۷ساعت بخونم اونوقت شما تو روز شنبه ۱۱ساعت میخوایید درس بخونید .
نمیشه عزیزمن برنامتو درست کن

----------


## Nima77

> درود .
> لطفا نظرتونو راجب برنامم بدید . پیشنهادات انتقادات ¿¿
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


بنظرت زیاد نیست ساعات مطالعت؟

----------


## lvjqd

سلام

برنامه درسي كه تو وبلاگ مي گفتي به كجا رسوندي ؟

اگه جسارت نمي شه؟

----------


## yaghma

> درود .
> لطفا نظرتونو راجب برنامم بدید . پیشنهادات انتقادات ¿¿
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


*خیلی قشنگ و مرتبه ,خوش خط , روی یک برگه تمیز ومرتب , منتها همه قشنگیش و زیبایش به همون کاغذ محدود میشه ] فک کنم خیلیا باشن تو این انجمن , که حداقل حداقل یک بار این کار رو انجام دادن.
-برنامه تون فاقد انعطاف هست , شما رباط یا ماشین نیستین که دقیقا در اون ساعت مشخص , همان کار مشخص شده رو انجام بدین.
-چینش درس ها تنوع نداره.
-تعداد دروس زیاده , و درنتیجه ساعت مطالعه بالا رو می طلبه که برای تابستون مناسب نیست.
-مشخص کردن تایم جواب نمیده , کیفیت مطالعه افت میکنه.
.....
در نهایت : با احترام تمام,صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند.* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

من توصیه میکنم برنامه رو طوری بنویسی که وقتت هدر نره. واقعا آِا همه جا 30 دقیقه استراحت لازمه واقعا ؟؟ نه به هیچ وجه و مشخصا وقتت رو هدر میکنی.

----------


## master.farid

> *خیلی قشنگ و مرتبه ,خوش خط , روی یک برگه تمیز ومرتب , منتها همه قشنگیش و زیبایش به همون کاغذ محدود میشه ] فک کنم خیلیا باشن تو این انجمن , که حداقل حداقل یک بار این کار رو انجام دادن.
> -برنامه تون فاقد انعطاف هست , شما رباط یا ماشین نیستین که دقیقا در اون ساعت مشخص , همان کار مشخص شده رو انجام بدین.
> -چینش درس ها تنوع نداره.
> -تعداد دروس زیاده , و درنتیجه ساعت مطالعه بالا رو می طلبه که برای تابستون مناسب نیست.
> -مشخص کردن تایم جواب نمیده , کیفیت مطالعه افت میکنه.
> .....
> در نهایت : با احترام تمام,صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند.*


نگران نباش من از اونا نیستم همین دیروز یه 2 ساعتم از برنامم جلو زدم 😤

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## master.farid

> به نظر من این برنامه نه تنها مفید نخواهد بود بلکه ضرر بدی هم به شما میزنه 
> 
> اولن که من به شما تضمین میدم که هیچوقت نمیتونید طبق این ساعاتی که نوشتید بخونید شاید فقط با تلاش این برنامه یک هفته اجرا بشه 
> من خودم پشت کنکوریم و قصد ندارم تابستون روزی بیشتر از ۷ساعت بخونم اونوقت شما تو روز شنبه ۱۱ساعت میخوایید درس بخونید .
> نمیشه عزیزمن برنامتو درست کن


عزیزم چیو نمیشه همین دیشب 12 ساعت خوندم ، هم ذات پنداری نفرمایید لطفا ...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## yaghma

> نگران نباش من از اونا نیستم همین دیروز یه 2 ساعتم از برنامم جلو زدم ������
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


*نگران نیستم , نظرم رو عرض کردم , امیدوارم از این هم بهتر بشه 
موفق باشین* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mda

فرید جان برنامه شما اگه برا شما تو طولانی مدت جواب بده اونوقت برنامه مناسبی هست من تو تابستو ن سال پیش درست مثل شما فک میکردم ولی نکته این بود که بعد از یه مدت از درس زده شدم(با اینکه به جرئت میتونم بگم من تفریحم درس خوندنه) شما اشتباه منو تکرار نکن با هدفگذاری تو هفته و حجمبندی مباحث فک کنم بهترین نتیجه ممکن رو میگیری ایشالله. موفق باشی که هستی

----------


## KowsarDDC

*مهم اینه که اگه داری با آزمون خاصی پیش میری خودتو برسونی کلا هر طور راحتی ولی سعی نکن خودتو از الان ببری فعلا به خودت سخت نگیر اگه سطحت خوبه*

----------


## master.farid

> فرید جان برنامه شما اگه برا شما تو طولانی مدت جواب بده اونوقت برنامه مناسبی هست من تو تابستو ن سال پیش درست مثل شما فک میکردم ولی نکته این بود که بعد از یه مدت از درس زده شدم(با اینکه به جرئت میتونم بگم من تفریحم درس خوندنه) شما اشتباه منو تکرار نکن با هدفگذاری تو هفته و حجمبندی مباحث فک کنم بهترین نتیجه ممکن رو میگیری ایشالله. موفق باشی که هستی


اخه اگه حجمم تعیین کنم که باید براساس همین برنامه تعینش کنم .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## مسیح

صحبت های من بیشتر پیشنهاد تا انتقاد:
- ریاضی پایه (حسابان و ریاضی2) کم گذاشتی
- الان من دین و زندگی نمی بینم.اگه شروع کنی به خوندن بهتره چون اگه آزمون میدی مخصوصا قلمچی واسه دینی 2 و3 ممکنه به فدر کافی نتونی وقت بذاری چون زیاده
- برنامتو هر هفته عوض کن که تنوع بشه و اینکه درسایی رو که نرسیدی بتونی جا بدی تو برنامه
- اگه آزمون نوشتی بعد از هر آزمون یه تایم بررسی آزمون بذار و دقیق سوالا رو بررسی کن (بیشتر اختصاصیا منظورمه)
- در کل یه برنامه ی ایده آل و سنگین نریز که انجامش ندی یا اینکه بعد از یه مدت کم بیاری.چون 1سال باید درس بخونی.پیوسته بخونی بهتر از اینه که یه روز 14 ساعت درس بخونی یه روز 2ساعت

----------


## mda

> نوشته اصلی توسط *mda* 
> فرید جان برنامه شما اگه برا شما تو طولانی مدت جواب بده اونوقت برنامه مناسبی هست من تو تابستو ن سال پیش درست مثل شما فک میکردم ولی نکته این بود که بعد از یه مدت از درس زده شدم(با اینکه به جرئت میتونم بگم من تفریحم درس خوندنه) شما اشتباه منو تکرار نکن با هدفگذاری تو هفته و حجمبندی مباحث فک کنم بهترین نتیجه ممکن رو میگیری ایشالله. موفق باشی که هستی
> 
> 
> 
> اخه اگه حجمم تعیین کنم که باید براساس همین برنامه تعینش کنم .


ببین منظورم این بود که مشخص کن تو این هفته باید در هر درس به کجا برسی ودر کنارش اینکه مثلا امروز 5 الی 6 درس رو تعیین کن و اون برنامه هفتگیرو تقسیم کن و طبق اون هدف گذاری کلی درس مذکور رو جلو ببر فقط برا نتیجه مطلوب تو حجمبندی باید از یه برنامه جامع پیروی کنی که من بهت برنامه راهبردی قلم چی رو پیشنهاد میدم چون جامع+مرور های دوره ای مناسب هستش. :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## konkurbank

برادر شما اين برنامه رو گذاشتي كه بچه ها نظر بدن و شما اصلاحش كنيد كه بهتر بشه،
ولي من از اولش ديدم كه مرتبآ داريد فقط با توجيه هايي كه فقط خودتون قبولشون داريد از برنامتون دفاع ميكنيد و حرف هيچكس رو قبول نميكنيد!!!!،
 خب با اين روشتون اصن چه دليلي داشت كه اين تاپيك رو بزنيد؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## master.farid

ببین اقا جون اونایی که واقعا چیزی میدونن باید انتقاد کنن ، الان همین بالا سرای شما اقای mda  و مسیح حرفاشون واقعا به دردم خورد ولی شما از اول میاین میگن کنکور 7 صب برگزار میشه پس باید 7  صب شروع به درس خوندن کرد خو خداییش یه چیزاییو نشون میده ... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

